# Towing with the allroad



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey all, WE will be moving soon and decided to drive the trek from Everett to Chicago in the allroad......Its sitting around 186,000 miles....New tranny and turbo. We are looking to tow the 2009 A3 we just bought behind it. I honestly do not think there will be any issues but thought I'd ask a group of experts. 
Is there anything I should do, or prepare for? I have not got an owners manual for it (stolen when the car was broken into last month) and have no idea what my towing capacity is. I have the factory towing package...(Class Two I believe) The car has been fully serviced, flushed, checked etc and is 100%....$900 I'd like to get back...








Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (Jetta109)*

My '02 Manual states Maximmum trailer weight is 3,300 Lbs. Specifications apply when driving on roads having an incline of less that 12% . ALSO ..... back on Pg. 227 of the manual says : Do not exceed the gross vehicle weight, which is the weight of the vehicle, includingdriver , passengers,luggage trailerhitch & tounge weight of the loaded trailer . If just towing the A3 you should be OK . TIRE PRESSURE : (ALSO ON Pg.227 ) Inflate the tiresof your vehicle to the cold tire pressurelistedunder "full load " on the sticker on the right doorjamb . Hope this helps & good luck .


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (tdiboy4)*

Awesome! Thats good to know....I really appreciate it. Let hope it all goes well. Were gonna take it easy on the trip....I have high hopes.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (Jetta109)*

I know a guy (another forum) who tow his A4 track car on an aluminum trailer. Not sure of his traveling distances. Just take your time and do not be in a hurry. Good brakes, I hope?


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (eurocars)*

Brakes are being changed out this or next week....I am gonna go with some cross drilled slotted rotors and dont know if I should change the actual calipers to a higher performance set or not. Suggestions?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (Jetta109)*

An HP2 caliper off an '01 thru early '02 allroad and the S4's is an upgrade. Or a BBK but then you'd be into an easy $2k.
I run a StopTech Stage II kit (slotted) all rotors are stock diameters.
I am happy with it and I don't have $3k into brakes. It worked very well last Sunday on I5 through Nisqually in the pouring rain. Could have been very ugly if I was sporting the OE stuff (just my belief)
Stuff for the trip to IL. maybe your laptop and a RossTech VAG-COM cable. A coil pack or two.
If I can think of more I'll post it.
At the very least have a safe and great journey.


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (eurocars)*

StopTech eh>? Ill do some scraping around and see if I can scrounge up the parts and spend my next day off doing the swap. Yeah Im afraid we may end up going through one of the passes towing the A3 and Im just afraid I may have to deal with some major hills and I just dont wanna push the old girl. Granted I drove it here from Virginia without a hiccup but when youre towing its a whole new ballgame......as Im sure many of you know. 
I just want to make the car as close to 100% as I can....Audi tells me shes good for another 100,000 but I am taking that with a huge grain of salt.








BTW WTF is it with people? I got keyed today down by Pikes Place....I just glazed the whole car and polished it all up and came out of the market and found 3 gouges down the hood and the front fenders.....I have a "don't be a pinhead" sticker on the back window but hope that that wouldnt have been the cause....grrrr.....so much for original paint.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Towing with the allroad (Jetta109)*

Isn't Forth of July pass in Idaho the worst one. You could possably back the A3 off the trailer and drive them both if something gets that bad. Maybe ask here or on AudiWorld how many are along the I-90 corrador for possable help if required. I know of a lot of helpful allroad owners on AudiWorld. But, I post there a lot.
<edit> Meant to add this. I do not know what is up with people, some I guess can't stand it that other have nice and well taken care of cars.
I remember years back right after I painted my '67 GTO someone walked across it (front to back) off on the right side. Must have been a girl as smaller tennis shoe prints and no damage to the body, just very light scuffs that easily polished out. Jerks.


_Modified by eurocars at 4:19 PM 3-16-2009_


----------

